# Estate Agencies



## Trusetyven (Feb 20, 2014)

First of all.. Got no spell check, so I do appologize in advance. English is not my first language! 

I am finally, again making an attempt of buying a flat in Spain. Last time I simply gave up, because I was too stubborn and fed up with the nagging agents who always want to show me different properties, but never the one I requested about. This time, I will be more patient! 

And, advices are welcome! 

Does the agent represent me as a buyer, or does he/she represent the person who is selling the property? 

I have also requested help from a lawyer that I already know from before. But, She asked me a quite important question. "What do you need me to do for you?" 

Aside from taking care of the paperwork for me, what else do I need a lawyer for? Could I requested her to actually find me the propert that I am looking for?

In my reply to her, I asked if she has the posibility to contact homeowners directly on my behalf, so that I can avoid the agencies. After sending that email, I suddenly remember that she actually work for one of these agencies. - And she never replied again. 

So as you see, I am potentially stupid. So, if some of you smarter individuals can show me some guidance on the forum? It would be highly appreciated! 

Location Sitges, I am not in Spain at the moment. I am moving there with my family.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Trusetyven said:


> First of all.. Got no spell check, so I do appologize in advance. English is not my first language!
> 
> I am finally, again making an attempt of buying a flat in Spain. Last time I simply gave up, because I was too stubborn and fed up with the nagging agents who always want to show me different properties, but never the one I requested about. This time, I will be more patient!
> 
> ...


Do you have your NIE yet/ If not, I would either ask your abogada to get it for you or you should organise to get it when you're next over.


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

There are many good estate agents in Spain. However in Valencia I didn't find one, having met well over 20 of them to see various properties (some of the best properties are only listed via agents). I didn't rate any of them and I found a good flat to buy privately. It may be my unrealistic expectations, but I largely found them unprepared (i.e. not knowing the basics about properties when showing me around, the seller's circumstances etc), poor value for money and most of the time, shady in terms of encouraging buyers and sellers to use black money. If you want someone to push through paperwork for you and complete sales quickly - estate agents can be useful - but they rarely care about doing proper checks. They can help drawing up deposit contracts and the like - but again so can a (far cheaper) good lawyer.

They don't work in either the buyer's or the seller's interest since they usually, but not always, charge a high level of commission to both - 2% or above at least. In some more expatty areas it's 5% or above. Hence for me their position is instantly compromised. 

I bought privately and got a great lawyer who helped with checks, queries on property deeds etc and coordinating/being present at the notary. My Spanish is great but legalese isn't a speciality and it helped to have her there in case of any queries when the notary runs through anything complicated. She also drew up a Spanish will for my partner and I. It all cost me 600 Euros and not a penny to an estate agent. With property taxes sky high in most parts of Spain, I considered a bit of extra legwork on my part worth it without shelling out 3-4K just for an estate agent to stick their beak in.

As I said, there will be some great estate agents out there. Amongst the chaff.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

samthemainman said:


> There are many good estate agents in Spain. However in Valencia I didn't find one, having met well over 20 of them to see various properties (some of the best properties are only listed via agents). I didn't rate any of them and I found a good flat to buy privately. It may be my unrealistic expectations, but I largely found them unprepared (i.e. not knowing the basics about properties when showing me around, the seller's circumstances etc), poor value for money and most of the time, shady in terms of encouraging buyers and sellers to use black money. If you want someone to push through paperwork for you and complete sales quickly - estate agents can be useful - but they rarely care about doing proper checks. They can help drawing up deposit contracts and the like - but again so can a (far cheaper) good lawyer.
> 
> They don't work in either the buyer's or the seller's interest since they usually, but not always, charge a high level of commission to both - 2% or above at least. In some more expatty areas it's 5% or above. Hence for me their position is instantly compromised.
> 
> ...


I hope it was a bi-lingual will under Article 150 of Notary Law drawn up under the the EU Succession Regulations 650/2012 Article 22.


----------



## pedro6 (Aug 4, 2016)

go online and find inmobiliarias in Sitges, look at each of their websites at property make a short list and physically visit the ones you like.
Agents are only in business to sell property and do not think that they will protect you, many do try and charge the purchaser a commission but you can avoid them but make sure you understand what you sign as many will ask you to sign a viewing document for each property.
In my view trust nobody, employ an abogado to ensure there are no existing charges on the chosen property etc. if there is you may be liable once you complete. The abogado fee is a good insurance policy.
Finally, if you buy an old property you may have to have the wiring checked and a report submitted to the power company before they change the contract over to you as the new owner this also the case with the plumbing and water company. This can be costly if the wiring/plumbing does not comply with the current regulations.
Good luck.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

An estate agent makes money when he sells a property he is listing. Remax, as an example, charges sellers 5%, except Marbella, where they charge 7% (all that plus IVA!). In theory, the agent is working for the seller, as the one who pays the commission. 

Buying from a private seller may give you more room for negotiation, as they are saving the commission payment.


----------



## toosacksy (Nov 28, 2017)

samthemainman said:


> There are many good estate agents in Spain. However in Valencia I didn't find one, having met well over 20 of them to see various properties (some of the best properties are only listed via agents). I didn't rate any of them and I found a good flat to buy privately. It may be my unrealistic expectations, but I largely found them unprepared (i.e. not knowing the basics about properties when showing me around, the seller's circumstances etc), poor value for money and most of the time, shady in terms of encouraging buyers and sellers to use black money. If you want someone to push through paperwork for you and complete sales quickly - estate agents can be useful - but they rarely care about doing proper checks. They can help drawing up deposit contracts and the like - but again so can a (far cheaper) good lawyer.
> 
> They don't work in either the buyer's or the seller's interest since they usually, but not always, charge a high level of commission to both - 2% or above at least. In some more expatty areas it's 5% or above. Hence for me their position is instantly compromised.
> 
> ...


@samthemainman would you be able to share your lawyer? i just joined expatforum, so i can't message people. i have found a property, and it's time to engage a lawyer. your posts were really helpful!


----------

